# Harvard, IL - 14 week old male GSD puppy



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I found this posting on Craigslist...poor little puppy!

Link: http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pet/1234441271.html
"I have a 14 week old male German Shepherd puppy that i need to re home. The is black with little tan and some sliver! very cutie coloring! we got him when he was 7 weeks old . he is akc but not registered yet you can have the papers. he has had his shots but will need more in about 2 weeks. he was DE wormed 4 times. Clear of them. no fleas. he will come with all of his toys (like5 or 6) his cage (big enough for when he full grown) Big bag of food(40 lbs) water dispenser and food blow dog bed treats shampoo lcolar leash and any thing else i have for him.he is great with kids (i have a 3 year old) cats small animals other dogs even birds!! there is a re homing fee . i have shot records . ask for pics"
Reply to: [email protected]


----------



## Lindab (May 14, 2009)

aawww, how cute is he. I hope he gets a good home.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

adorable!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Clicked the link and got this:

"This posting has been flagged for removal
(The title on the listings page will be removed in just a few minutes.)"

perhaps the coded "rehoming fee applies" instead of a straight forward Puppy for sale??


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

There are several people on the Chicago pets craigslist who flag any posts if it is a puppy or if they ask for an adoption fee.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

This posting has been flagged for removal as windwalker18 said. I hope he found a good home


----------

